# Who do You Use for Your Image Hosting and/or Print Lab Services



## jp_printroomguy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello Fellow Shutterbugs,

I wanted to find (informally) out which website is most used or most popular for Image Hosting and Print Lab services from the forum?

I can name a few that I am familiar with (Flickr, Smugmug, Zenfolio, Printroom) but I wanted to see what everyone else thinks.

Thanks,
JP


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

I use Photocart.  It's an application that I purchased (one time cost) and loaded right onto my website.  Clients go to my site (I don't have to direct them to some other site) and place their orders.  I then have the prints made at a local pro lab.


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hm. Now that formula I have not heard of but it does sound convenient for those of us who want to print everything at a local lab. Thanks for the feedback!

JP


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hm. Now that formula I have not heard of but it does sound convenient for those of us who want to print everything at a local lab. Thanks for the feedback!

JP


----------

